# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  June 2016 - Paris Underwater

## GramChop

http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/02/europe...ing/index.html


Oh, Paris, being in Central Texas now, I feel your pain.  I'm praying for relief soon for us both.

----------


## Dennis

Well, I clicked 'cause I thought it said Paris Underware.

Anyhoo...hate to see the flooding.

----------


## GramChop

Oh, Menace....smh.

----------


## stbartshopper

Wow- had no idea! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## jayhawkgirl

> http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/02/europe...ing/index.html
> 
> 
> Oh, Paris, being in Central Texas now, I feel your pain.  I'm praying for relief soon for us both.



I saw on the national news tonight that the Louvre was moving art from the lower floors to higher floors.
As far as Texas goes, I'm sorry there is flooding, but wasn't there recently a drought?

----------


## Dennis

> I saw on the national news tonight that the Louvre was moving art from the lower floors to higher floors.
> *As far as Texas goes, I'm sorry there is flooding, but wasn't there recently a drought*?



Yes. 

When it rains, it never stops.
When it stops, it never rains.

----------


## GramChop

> I saw on the national news tonight that the Louvre was moving art from the lower floors to higher floors.
> As far as Texas goes, I'm sorry there is flooding, but wasn't there recently a drought?



Yes.  Neither are good.  I'm praying for a happy medium.

----------


## GramChop

> I saw on the national news tonight that the Louvre was moving art from the lower floors to higher floors.
> As far as Texas goes, I'm sorry there is flooding, but wasn't there recently a drought?



Yes.  Neither are good.  I'm praying for a happy medium.

----------


## marybeth

> Yes.  Neither are good.  I'm praying for a happy medium.



You can say that again LOL!

And yes, floods are unfortunately not the solution to drought.

----------


## stbartshopper

Apparently the water has crested and things will now get better!

----------

